# Two new species of Rhom not seen in Europe...



## rebeccasala (Feb 23, 2004)

Dear all,

Tomorrow evening I receive a large shipment from Manaus, Peru, Argentina and Venezuela.

Among the stocklist are the following 6 pieces, which I receive indirectly tomorrow from my Japanese supplier. I will post pictures immediately. I have been told by my European supplier that the following fish are not and have never been available in Europe--Frank please tell me what these Rhoms are. I´ve never heard of them.? I can send you pictures for full I.D. tomorrow afternoon.

Black Piranha Rhombeus (Nhamunda) 6 inches 199 Euros (4 in stock) 4/per box--I have no idea where these 4 fish come from--help Frank??)

Black Piranha Rhombeus (Balbina) 8 inches 249 Euros (2 in stock) 2/per box--I have no idea where these fish come from--hellp Frank??)

I also have a number of Striolatus (Xingu) and everything else that is available except Caribe. I will post pictures of everything tomorrow afternoon.

My prices are unbeatable and my My full stocklist is in the Europe Members Classified Section. Elongatus is not included in the list because I wasn´t sure whether they would come in--I ordered 15 pieces-7 have arrived (all in the large category (6/7 inches)

Take a look at my prices and stock--I have 182 pieces in stock!! 
Including 27 Piraya that I need to shift so have reduced the price considerably (they are all in the medium category).

Jose Tuset
www.piranhaboutiqueurope.com 
Tel: 0034 678123981


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> rebeccasala Posted Today, 05:42 AM
> -Frank please tell me what these Rhoms are. I´ve never heard of them.? I can send you pictures for full I.D. tomorrow afternoon.


Other than the sci name Serrasalmus rhombeus, there not much else to tell without a photograph if that is indeed the correct sci name. The locality seems to be where it was collected. S. rhombeus is widespread throughout most of Amazonia and Venezuela. Fairly easy to do a map check, but I'm always suspicious on where a fish from a supplier comes from. So that bit of info may not be worth much, as it may not be accurate information.


----------



## rebeccasala (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks Frank!!

I´ll send you pictures tomorrow evening.

Regards
Jose



hastatus said:


> Other than the sci name Serrasalmus rhombeus, there not much else to tell without a photograph if that is indeed the correct sci name. The locality seems to be where it was collected. S. rhombeus is widespread throughout most of Amazonia and Venezuela. Fairly easy to do a map check, but I'm always suspicious on where a fish from a supplier comes from. So that bit of info may not be worth much, as it may not be accurate information.
> [snapback]861845[/snapback]​


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

_*Moved to ID forum*_


----------

